# alfine 11 + Cable Bellows kissing Chain



## synthesis (Feb 24, 2006)

Just noticed that the cable bellows is just barely kissing the chain when its extended.

Was thinking to bend out the cable carrier a few millimeters or maybe just cut off bellows.

Any thoughts?

d


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

synthesis said:


> Just noticed that the cable bellows is just barely kissing the chain when its extended.
> 
> Was thinking to bend out the cable carrier a few millimeters or maybe just cut off bellows.
> 
> ...


Do you have a photo of your setup ?

I wouldn't cut the bellows, not ideal but I have tweaked the cable arm a fraction in the past.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

My A11 cable condom looks like it's touching the chain, but given that it's not worn through yet it must not be. 

I don't worry about it. My A8's truck along fine through horrible conditions without that part.


----------



## synthesis (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks guys, she seems to be running pretty smooth now. The cable is close but doesn't seem to bother the operation. I think the tight tolerance is why the Shimano Alfine cogs come with that black plastic guard.

Also, i removed the Paul tensioner that the shop installed and all seems well on that front too. I torqued the axle nuts to 32 lb ft and it hasn't slipped at all.

d


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

synthesis said:


> View attachment 788917


You're doing it wrong. Your problem is that you're using VERTICAL non-turn washers for your track-fork-end dropouts. You need the HORIZONTAL non-turn washers, which are silver and white colored, instead of blue and green.

I've seen people actually BEND the arm away from the chain (because they're using the wrong non-turn washers) then complain about shifting problems. :madman:

The cable is meant to run along the chainstay, not the seatstay. If you set it up the way it was designed to be set up, the cable and the noodle and the cassette arm and the bellows will all be in the empty space between the top and bottom of your chain. Looky here:

This is the one I use, because it a non-turn washer and chain-tugg, all in one.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The A11 cable routing works fine along the seatstay and some bikes have braze-ons for that routing.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

There was no way I was running that cable under my bottom bracket...I do have a zip tie pulling the arm over just a tad. No problems so far.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Tunalic said:


> There was no way I was running that cable under my bottom bracket...I do have a zip tie pulling the arm over just a tad. No problems so far.


Here's a better pic of my Æleven. Just look at all that clearance!










There are many ways to skin a cat. For instance, brake rotors will still stop you if they're mounted backwards, but I'll continue to do things _correctly_. :yikes:



vikb said:


> The A11 cable routing works fine along the seatstay and some bikes have braze-ons for that routing.


Not for Shimano's IGH's. They'd work fine with a derailleur though. The engineers in Japan designed it to run horizontally for a reason, but you go your way, and I'll do it right.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm running mine along the seat stay because the anti rotation washers don't allow it any other way due to my frames vertical drop outs. It seems to work ok but as you pointed out the bellows is very close to the chain. This hasn't caused any problems in the year I've been using the hub off road.


----------

